
Show HN: A tiny web-based editing tool that can be used by everyone - martyalain
Dear HN folk,<p>I wish you success with your personal projects and of course the best possible health.<p>Concerning the lambda way project, whatever introduction I make:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;lambdaspeech&#x2F;?view=whitepage<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;lambdaspeech&#x2F;?view=lambda<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;lambdaspeech&#x2F;?view=prime_pattern  and following…<p>time has gone by … and I must come to the conclusion that my interests (expressed in the lambdaway project) are far off the radars of HN folks, among others. I am not talking about the solution I am outlining in the lambda way project - I&#x27;m just an amateur - but about the goal I am aiming for:<p>Both a tiny web-based editing tool that can be used by everyone, a tiny tool to accompany the exploration of the world of algorithms and another simpler way to introduce programming.<p>This new year is beginning and I no longer expect any more interest, let alone any help.  I think it&#x27;s time to remind myself that I have been first and foremost an architect working with concrete, steel, and wood and not bits and bytes. 
And there is so much beautiful architecture to see, study and live in! The Sagrada Familia, for instance, is less than 200km from my home … a great example of complexity built on a minimalist idea, the chain:
 - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;b2b3.free.fr&#x2F;confs&#x2F;?view=angles_3<p>Best new year 2020!
Alain Marty
======
martyalain
[http://lambdaway.free.fr/](http://lambdaway.free.fr/)

[http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/?view=whitepage](http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/?view=whitepage)

[http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/?view=lambda](http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/?view=lambda)

[http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/?view=prime_pattern](http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/?view=prime_pattern)

------
Cheyana
Thanks! Best to you and yours also!

